# Période d'adaptation



## JADANALI (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, j'aimerais savoir commennt vous faites en période d'adaptation . Si vous maintenez le salaire ou si vous déduisez. Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je maintiens le salaire. Ma journée a été réservée pour ce nouvel enfant.


----------



## Titine15 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Je déduis avec le ccc
Bonne après-midi


----------



## piwonski (3 Novembre 2022)

Maintien de salaire noté en clause supérieure à la CCN 
Difficile de "boucher" les trous avec un autre enfant donc toujours perte d'argent si vous déduisez à chaque période d'adaptation


----------



## Leeanna (3 Novembre 2022)

Maintien de salaire depuis peu, c'est en lisant sur ce forum que j'ai vu que certaines le faisaient et je me suis dit pourquoi pas moi.


----------



## Orlhad (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, déduction des heures d'absence sur les 15 jours de période d'adaptation.


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

Comme Orlhad.

Notons que si la nouvelle CCN envisage la possibilité de minorer le salaire de l'AM pour cause d'adaptation ce n'est possible qu'à une condition: il faut alors noter au contrat les horaires précis qui seront effectués jour par jour durant cette période. En d'autre terme l'AM doit pouvoir accueillir un autre enfant sur le temps resté vacant (par exemple une autre adaptation, justement pour qu'elle ne soit pas en même temps).

La période d'adaptation étant censé être dans l’intérêt de l'enfant, ce serait le Parent qui en déciderait et donc l'AM n'est pas tenue d'accepter de voir son salaire minoré, c'est comme une absence pour convenance du Parent.
Bien sur si c'est l'AM qui impose ça peut être plus compliqué d'expliquer pourquoi elle impose une période d'adaptation ET impose d'être payée durant les absences pour cette raison.


----------



## MeliMelo (4 Novembre 2022)

Ici c'est moi qui impose la période d'adaptation donc déduction avec le calcul cour de cassation.


----------



## liline17 (4 Novembre 2022)

depuis peu, je ne déduit plus, pour une fois, j'ai un avis différent de Griselda 
Quand un salarié débute dans une entreprise, il part souvent en formation, ou bien est accompagné par un autre salarié pour lui montrer le travail à faire, ce salarié de rapporte rien à son entreprise et pourtant, son salaire n'est pas minoré, pour moi, c'est pareil, surtout que nous aurions au moins une fois par an à avoir une déduction de salaire injuste.
Le deuxième point essentiel pour moi, nos employeurs veulent que nous soyons soucieux du bien être de leur enfant, ils doivent montrer l'exemple, si ils ne peuvent pas faire un petit effort salarial dans l'interêt de leur enfant, c'est qu'il y a un risque d'avoir des soucis par la suite.
Je cherche toujours un petit point de négociation avec mes futures employeurs, car cela me permet de tester leur capacité à comprendre et accepter de faire des efforts.
Ils ne peuvent pas dire qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de nous rémunérer cette période, car ils ont leurs revenus et la CMG


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Pour ma part déduction  CCC ce que je trouve normal


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

📌 SURTOUT NE PAS OUBLIER

Que les PE ont *INTÉGRALEMENT* leur *CMG*, je le sais car je demande TOUJOURS une capture d'écran avant validation. C’est même pas normal.

J’ajoute une adaptation c’est + d’attention et d’investissement à gérer l’enfant et les autres déjà présents


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Pour nos charges, il n’y a pas de ccc, il faut payer intégralement nos factures et comme dit Liline ... les PE trouveront toujours le moyen de minorer notre salaire ... X va chez sa grand-mère, son grand-père, sa voisine ...pour gagner en IE et IN par exemple.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (4 Novembre 2022)

Moi j'ai toujours déduit
Il y a quelques temps j'ai un contrat qui a commencé le 28 septembre en adaptation
J'aurais du lui faire payer le mois entier 🤔
Bin non 
Si le contrat débute le 1er du mois avec que quelques jours d'adaptation pourquoi pas
Mais c'est très rare 
Donc je déduis et bien souvent les PE non non ont vous paie normalement


----------



## Griselda (4 Novembre 2022)

A vrai dire Liline je suis d'accord avec tous tes arguments.

Quand j'ai débuté dans le métier, il y a quelques temps déjà, il m'a immédiatement semblé parfaitement logique d'être payée durant la période d'adaptation... ce qui était loin d'être le cas de nombre de mes collègues de secteur. Si si, elles pensaient normal de ne faire commencer le contrat et la rémunération qu'après cette période, une fois que le PE commençait à travailler me disaient elles. Pour s'assurer que les PE accepteraient de faire faire cette adaptation à leur bébé disaient elles. 
Il a fallut une vraie campagne d'information et convaincre les AMs qu'elles ne devaient absolument pas accueillir en adaptation un enfant sans être payé. D'autant que c'est une periode, au contraire, souvent très energivore pour nous aussi car nous devons aussi nous adapter. 
Et la précédente CCN ne parlait d'ailleurs pas de la rémunération durant ce temps là. Mais les AMs, enfin convaincues de se faire payer, demandaient simplement les heures effectives (ce qui était déjà une avancée vu de là où on partait!). 
Pourtant à l'époque déjà cette periode d'adaptation était systématique à la crèche et les PE payaient dès ce 1er jour.

Il y a environ 5 ans que j'ai eut la surprise d'apprendre que les nouvelles agréées apprenaient en formation initiale, que rien dans notre CCN n'indiquait que nous devions perdre ses heures d'absence, que c'était malheureusement une pratique mais sans fondement (exactement pour toutes les raisons que tu explique Liline). 
J'ai rencontré des nouvelles agréées qui toutes disaient appliquer cette doctrine sans difficulté... sauf un certain nombre qui alors se plaignent de ne pas arriver à convaincre les PE de prévoir cette période d'adaptation alors que pourtant elles le regrettent grandement, jugent qu'elles se retrouvent contraintes d'accueillir un enfant du jour au lendemain sur journée complète ce qui est loin d'être confortable pour personne sauf peut être pour le PE.

Et voilà la nouvelle CCN qui apparaît en janvier dernier et qui cette fois prévoit l'adaptation possible (pas imposée) et sa rémunération avec minoration. Cela ressemble à un recul car elle entérine une pratique de minoration qui commençait enfin à s'éteindre. Toute fois il y a un élément dont les AMs peuvent s'emparer c'est que pour avoir le droit de minorer il faut qu'un calendrier *précis* ait été noté au contrat, or la periode d'adaptation c'est souvent le moment où au jour le jour on va s'adapter aux besoins de bébé pour qu'il vienne au moment le plus opportun pour lui.

Alors pourquoi la Griselda ne négocie t elle pas le paiement intégral de sa mensu même durant l'adaptation se dira t on???
En effet, ça n'a pas de sens. 
La principale raison est que je négocie déjà pas mal d'autres points, la deuxième raison, non des moindre à mes yeux, c'est que je refuse un contrat sans période d'adaptation et ne pas me faire payer les heures non faites m'évite un débat sur le sujet. 
De plus depuis le COVID je suis très surprise de voir un nombre impressionnant de Familles qui cherchent un mode de garde qu'une fois qu'ils ont trouvé du travail et justifient par leur urgence (qu'ils n'ont pas anticipé) pour ne pas faire d'adaptation. 
Pour moi c'est une condition sine quo non, j'explique aux PE son importance et que oui il est toujours possible de s'organiser pour en faire une (à la creche ils n'ont pas le choix) et si je perçois qu'ils n'adhèrent pas, je ne les choisi pas.
Mais je suis d'accord, il ne serait pas curieux de ne pas avoir de minoration...


----------



## Griselda (4 Novembre 2022)

Euh non Ladrine ce n'est pas du tout ce qui est dit!
Le contrat commençant le 28 septembre, au 30 septembre on te paiera ta mensu moins les jours non effectué entre le 1er et le 27 septembre puisque le contrat n'avait pas encore commencé.
La question est de savoir si on est payé, dans ton cas par exemple, du 28 au 30 septembre sur les journées entières comme prévu au contrat, considérant l'absence de l'enfant pour cause d'adaptation comme une absence pour convenance du Parent (oui car il considère que pour le bien de son enfant il lui sera plus confortable d'être accueilli progressivement mais ce n'est pas une incapacité de l'AM à accueillir l'enfant), ou bien est ce que ton salaire était minoré aussi des heures non effectuées du 28 au 30 du fait de l'adaptation?


----------



## liline17 (4 Novembre 2022)

Ladrine 10 a dit: 


> Moi j'ai toujours déduit
> Il y a quelques temps j'ai un contrat qui a commencé le 28 septembre en adaptation
> J'aurais du lui faire payer le mois entier 🤔


tu n'as pas compris, la rémunération commence le premier jour d'adaptation, mais si l'enfant ne vient que 10h pendant cette semaine d'adaptation, je ne déduit pas les heures manquantes.
Si le contrat débute le 15 du mois, je ne me fais pas payer la première quinzaine.


----------



## JADANALI (4 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses chères collègues. Perso, je pense que je ne vais plus déduire


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

*Penser à SON porte-monnaie et pas celui de la collègue. Par contre, bien l’indiquer Sur le contrat 😉*


----------



## Orlhad (4 Novembre 2022)

Je rejoins Griselda : pas question de risquer de voir la période d'adaptation zappée ou baclée. Le "sacrifice" me semble bien maigre en comparaison, surtout que la deuxième semaine est souvent très proche des termes du contrat concernant les horaires.  Et puis le principe de ne pas être payé en totalité sur cette période me semble juste dans la mesure où cette limitation des horaires est concertée avec les parents.


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

@Orlhad

« *pas question de risquer de voir la période d'adaptation zappée ou baclée »*

Il n’y a pas à zapper ou à bâcler mais ça dépend des enfants qui dépendent SURTOUT des PE.

Depuis 2006, j’ai constaté qu’une semaine ne suffirait pas pour certains enfants CAR les parents n’ont pas fait « le job » vis à vis d’un accueil à l'extérieur. Et il s’avère que ce n’est pas 1 semaine mais des mois pour qu’ils s’adaptent.
Donc, on ne peut pas des mois d’adaptation ... si 15 jours ... le résultat sera le même.

J’ai eu bcp d’enfants où ils se sentaient comme des poissons dans l’eau et donc ça dès le 1er jour. Donc ça été même pour le « fun » 3 jours d’adaptation maxi et AUCUN souci tout le long du contrat.

Par contre, un qui a « un souci » en ce moment, c’est à cause de ses parents. De retour du pont de la Toussaint, j’ai ces parents qui reprennent de nouveau leurs mauvaises habitudes vis à vis de leur enfant d’accepter TOUT ce qu’il veut et le matin il arrive dans les bras de papa ou maman a presque 3 ANS alors que je me suis « tuée » à leur expliquer depuis + d’1 an, à le laisser marcher de leur voiture à ma porte d'entrée, + facile pour l’enfant de venir et se faire une joie de toquer à ma porte comme un grand.

Et bien depuis 3 jours, à croire qu’ils sont SUPER CONTENTS que leur gamin PLEURE PLEURE avec un téléphone fixe dans la main, bientôt ce sera les clés de chez eux !

Tu pourras le constater par toi-même, les enfants qui ont du mal à s’adapter c’est SOUVENT à CAUSE des parents : cododo, ils accourent dès que leur enfant pleure, ou dorment à côté de l’enfant chez eux etc ... en posant les bonnes questions aux PE, on trouve le pourquoi du comment.


----------



## Orlhad (5 Novembre 2022)

Tout à fait @Chantou1, la période d'adaptation est totalement fluctuante selon l'âge ou le profil de l'enfant. Pour moi aussi, la période d'adaptation pourrait bien souvent sembler superflue, expliquant que la deuxième semaine puisse être très proche des horaires définitifs du contrat. Et à l'inverse, quand ça coince, deux semaines sont bien insuffisantes. Je trouve que c'et surtout pour les adultes qu'elle présente de l'intérêt car cela permet notamment aux parents d'introduire de nouveaux rythmes sans le stress de la reprise du travail et surtout de déceler rapidement des habitudes qui risquent de poser problème. Je trouve que les échanges sont plus faciles quand les parents ne sont pas "la tête dans le guidon".

Pour les histoires de cododo et autres choix incompatibles avec l'accueil chez une AM, je mets les pieds dans le plat dés le premier entretien. L'idée étant de décourager les parents qui y tiennent absolument ou de convaincre les autres de réviser leurs habitudes avant l'accueil. Ca ne marche pas totalement à tous les coups mais ça limite grandement la casse. Et je profite de la période d'adaptation pour passer "la deuxième couche"  😄 .


----------



## Pioupiou (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Dire qu'il a intégralement le CMG n'est le problème à mon sens et n'a rien à voir avec l'adaptation.
si il y a minoration du salaire et qu'il est en-dessous du plafond, le CMG est diminué car 15% reste à leurs charge.
Si il y a minoration du salaire et qu'il touche le plafond c'est que le reste charge est de plus de 15%.
Pour moi le débat ne m'a jamais concernée car je n'ai jamais fait d'adaptation et cela c'est toujours bien passé avec les nouveaux accueillis.


----------

